# Some Pictures of our trip to Flagstaff, Sedona, Grand Canyon, Monument Valley & more



## ricoba (Sep 2, 2007)

These are pictures of our trip in May.

We stayed in a two bedroom at the Wyndham in Flagstaff and did a number of very long day trips, to Sedona, Grand Canyon, Show Low, Winslow, Holbrook, Monument Valley and the Four Corners.

I thought some of the pictures turned out pretty good and others were just fun snap shots of clouds, red rock, rock formations etc.

This is a remarkably beautiful area and many parts are very isolated and remote.

Enjoy,

Rick


----------



## LGinPA (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting these, Rick.  It looked like a great trip, and the photos came out great!  We'll be traveling to Sedona and GC this November.  Seeing these got me in the southwest spirit.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 3, 2007)

Rick, while you were standing on that corner in Winslow, Arizona, did you have seven women on your mind?


----------



## ricoba (Sep 3, 2007)

Rose Pink said:


> Rick, while you were standing on that corner in Winslow, Arizona, did you have seven women on your mind?



Shhhhh......it was my wife who took the picture! 

The funny part of that story is, we couldn't find the advertised "tourist corner", so I just had her take a picture when we were filling up with gas in Winslow!


----------



## Red Rox (Sep 3, 2007)

If you get to Winslow, be sure and go see the La Posada Hotel. It helps define how Winslow came to be. Have lunch there. Then go one block west. You'll see the sign, and you'll be 'standin on the corner...'


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 3, 2007)

ricoba said:


> Shhhhh......it was my wife who took the picture!



Was Cora the girl in the flat-bed Ford?


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 3, 2007)

ricoba said:


> The funny part of that story is, we couldn't find the advertised "tourist corner", so I just had her take a picture when we were filling up with gas in Winslow!


 
If I remember correctly, the lyrics are standing on "a" corner, not "the" corner, so any old corner will do.  Yes, there is a tourist spot, "THE corner park" but I'm sure your corner was just as valid.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 3, 2007)

I logged back on because I neglected to say that your pictures are beautiful.  I've lived in Arizona, Utah and Idaho and traveled through these places.  They are hauntingly beautiful.  I hope you've also been able to see Moab and its environs as well.  What did you think of Four Corners?  I've been close but never to the actual spot.  DH says it isn't worth the effort.  He was there as a young child and thinks its dreary.  I still want to go.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 3, 2007)

Rose Pink said:


> Rick, while you were standing on that corner in Winslow, Arizona, did you have seven women on your mind?



"It's a girl, my lord
In a flatbed Ford
Slowin' down to take a look at me"


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 3, 2007)

Ah, was just waitin' for someone to come along and place the lyrics in their correct order.  Couldn't resist, could ya?


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 3, 2007)

Rick, your photos are beautiful and they brought back many terrific memories of our family's "trip of a lifetime" out there.  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## susieq (Sep 3, 2007)

Rick,
Thanks for sharing those ~~ they're so beautiful. We were in Colorado in 2005, and Arizona in 2001 ~~ and visited many of the same places. Brought back many fond memories. ...And YES the Four Corners was definately worth it ~~ at least I thought so. Even the drive to and from was spectacular! Thanks again!  
Sue


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 3, 2007)

susieq said:


> Rick,
> ...And YES the Four Corners was definately worth it ~~ at least I thought so. Even the drive to and from was spectacular!
> Sue


 
Those are the words I wanted to hear!  I think that since DH went as a child he was not able to appreciate it.  I'll keep working on him--or maybe I'll just go with someone else.


----------



## kapish (Sep 6, 2007)

*Pictures and notes from our trip to Flagstaff, Sedona, etc.*

We stayed at Wyndham Flagstaff during the last part of August. On our way to Flagstaff we took a detour to Lake Havasu City to see the original London Bridge. It was 115 degrees at Lake Havasu, and the boaters and other water-enthusiasts were having a real fun time.





London Bridge in Lake Havasu City, AZ 

It was too hot for our taste, so jumped back in the van as quickly as we got out!





 Britannia Arms Pub near the London Bridge in Lake Havasu City, AZ 

When we arrived in Flagstaff it was a refreshing 80 degrees. On our way, at some point there even was a few seconds of rain! 






 Golf-course by Jotini's Restaurant at Wyndham Flagstaff 





 One block East of the resort, there is a small man-made lake and walking trails. A few feet from that area is the entrance to the state park where we can hike and bike.


----------



## kapish (Sep 6, 2007)

*Sedona and Wupatki National Monument*





Cactii in Sedona





Beautiful Sedona





Slide Rock Park, Sedona





Mountains above the Arroyo Roble resort.





 View of the back part of the dwelling at the Wupatki National Monument.


----------



## LGinPA (Sep 6, 2007)

Kapish,
I really enjoyed your photos.  I also looked through your photo journal from the link you posted in another Sedona thread.  

We're going in November and hope to visit many of those same sites.  I doubt that we'll want to slide into the water at slide rock, though, as it will be too cool.

Seeing your photos has be getting excited for the trip!  :whoopie: 

Thanks!


----------



## Harry (Sep 6, 2007)

*And when you come back.....*

Good pictures.  I have hiked into the canyon from many of the areas where you took the pictures.  In fact, I even recognized an area in Sedona where there is a trail from one of your photos.  When you return, visit the North Rim.
The pictures of the canyon will even be better.  Then start exploring either by mule or by foot.  My first time was by foot but have also been on the mules as well.  Once in the canyon, you will not believe the views.

My favorite picture is you wearing a tie in Winslow.  I bet some of the locals loved that.  If anything would have required them to slow down and take a look that would have done the trick, although as Red pointed out above you were a little distance from the actual corner which is marked by a marker and I think a small figure.  We do not even require ties in our courts, although some of us old guys from the East still wear them.  But in Navajo County it is clealy the exception.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 7, 2007)

Kapish, your pics are great! 

BTW, that's a long detour from Silicon Valley to Lake Havasu to Flagstaff!


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 9, 2007)

ricoba said:


> These are pictures of our trip in May.
> 
> We stayed in a two bedroom at the Wyndham in Flagstaff and did a number of very long day trips, to Sedona, Grand Canyon, Show Low, Winslow, Holbrook, Monument Valley and the Four Corners.
> 
> ...


Rick,

Nice photos of you and your family and the Grand Canyon too. We never saw the sunset there so I enjoyed seeing that picture too.  

Thanks for sharing and the same for *kapish*,

Emmy


----------



## susieq (Sep 9, 2007)

Rose Pink said:


> --or maybe I'll just go with someone else.



I'm game!! Where & When???

Sue


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 10, 2007)

susieq said:


> I'm game!! Where & When???
> 
> Sue


 
No plans yet but I'll be sure to keep you in mind!


----------

